# ZoneAlarm Meldungen!



## Gabi (28. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab mir mal ZoneAlarm installiert, nun kommen so ca.
alle 5 min. solche Meldungen:

_The firewall has blocked Internet access to your computer (NetBIOS Name) from 218.19.120.194 (UDP Port 1027)_ ... wobei die IP-Adresse jedesmal anders ist.

Sind das wirklich alles Angriffe?
hmmm ... bin doch nicht so interessant für die!!? 

Liebeb Grüße
Gabi


----------



## melmager (28. Juli 2003)

Angriffe sind das nicht ... eine Vorstufe schon..

Das sind letztlich sogenannte Portscans

Die Hacker forsten letzlich das Ganze Internet durch und schauen nach ob bestimmte Programme bei dir installiert sind - die sich auf den abgefragten port melden würden -

Kannste sehen wie ein Hausierer der einfach prüft ob dein Haustür wirklich abgeschlossen ist wenn ja geht er weiter wenn nicht :-(

mal Goggle generft: Auf Port 1027 arbeite Normalerweise ICQ und dort gibt es ein "Trojaner" der den Rechner der davon befallen ist als DDOS Angriff benutzt werden kann. Ein DDOS ist letztlich ein Massenangrif auf eine Server und dein Rechner würde im Falle eins Falles als "Angriffssoldat" missbracht werden ..


----------



## Gabi (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *Angriffe sind das nicht ... eine Vorstufe schon..
> 
> Das sind letztlich sogenannte Portscans
> ...



mit bestimmten Programmen, meinst du da Trojaner o. änliches?


----------



## melmager (28. Juli 2003)

jepp siehe oben


----------



## Gabi (28. Juli 2003)

uuups ...

soll ich den ICQ dann besser deinstallieren oder so belassen (mit Firewall)?


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Juli 2003)

Streiche Hacker setze Scriptkiddy

Ein hacker sucht sich nicht anhand der Löcher das Opfer aus sondern, sucht sich sein Opfer aus und findet dort dann die Lücken.

Aber auf gut glück Ports scannen und schauen ob sich ein opfer finden lässt hat nichts mit können / wissen zu tun.


----------



## Gabi (29. Juli 2003)

Vielen Dank Euch beiden!

LG
Gabi


----------

